# FS:Thorichthys pasionis , Yellow Meekis, gone!!!!!!!!



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

I have about 20, 2 inch specimens from my second batch. These guys are a great addition to any community tank as they are not aggresive towards tank mates. I only feed these guys new life spectrum and blood worms. They are colored up and very stunning. I am asking $5.00 each or 4 for $15.00.!FIRM! I bought the male and female adults for 18.99 each, so $5.00 each is a steal.



























Here is a great site to answer any questions you may have about the Thorichthys pasionis , Yellow meekis:

The Cichlid Room Companion - Thorichthys pasionis (Rivas 1962), the yellow meeki

Will trade fish for fish, for any other thorichthys like:

Thoichthys affinis
Thorichthys aureus
Thorichthys callolepis
Thorichthys champotonis
Thorichthys ellioti
Thorichthys helleri
Thorichthys helleri meeki
Thorichthys meeki, Firemouth Cichlid
Thorichthys socolofi

Located near 12th ave. and Commercial dr. in Vancouver

Thanks for your interest

Teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

gorgeous fish, and very mellow. totally friendly in my community tank - great choice if you want to get into cichlids and not change out a whole tank. very similar markings to my blue gourami's, and one of the gourami's keeps trying to 'spoon' with them haha


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

*Highly recommend; my five are doing great and*



Teal'c said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have about 20, 2 inch specimens from my second batch. These guys are a great addition to any community tank as they are not aggresive towards tank mates. I only feed these guys new life spectrum and blood worms. They are colored up and very stunning. I am asking $5.00 each or 4 for $15.00.!FIRM! I bought the male and female adults for 18.99 each, so $5.00 each is a steal.
> 
> ...


get along with everyone; their tank has rainbows, nics, and a full squad of large swordtails; very mellow and hardy, lots of colour


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I'm glad to hear that you guys are enjoying the fish. Thats the best part of this hobby, sharing beautiful fish with other aquarium enthusiast's for them to enjoy aswell. 

Thanks again,

Teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Will these guys do well in soft (4dGH, 4dKH) and slighty acidic (6.8) water?


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> Will these guys do well in soft (4dGH, 4dKH) and slighty acidic (6.8) water?


here is paragraph from the website listed above:

The water in the yellow meeki habitat is normally characterized by low visibility, although not murky, which is not surprising considering the nature of the sediment. Temperature ranges between 25° to 30° Celsius and the pH is always on the alkaline side, from 7.5 and up to 8.5 are the measurements I have obtained in several parts of the cichlids range. Water temperature is normally higher in the Thorichthys pasionis habitat than in that of the species of the T. helleri group. Hardness is more variable with measurements of 8 and up of General Hardness German degrees.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Ok in that case, my question changes to does anyone keep these in water parameters similar to mine? I think with most fish, I've heard that the ph and hardness aren't too critical as long as they are kept stable. I am wondering if this applies to the yellow meeki.

Also, do adult males show aggression with each other?


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> Ok in that case, my question changes to does anyone keep these in water parameters similar to mine? I think with most fish, I've heard that the ph and hardness aren't too critical as long as they are kept stable. I am wondering if this applies to the yellow meeki.
> 
> Also, do adult males show aggression with each other?


my parameters are similar and my five I bought earlier this year are doing great. What's interesting is that since I've added the cloud of swordtails the meeki's are no longer near the bottom all the time, but all over the tank. (50 gallon with current from two directions)


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

hello all,

i only have about 10-12 left. thanks to all who have pickedsome of these great little fish up. I will only have these guy for a week or so. They will be going to a good home at my aunts. so if you are interested pm me soon before you lose your chance, as i have not seen these guys in vancouver before. agreat rare fish that goes great in a community tank.

thanks

teal'c aka Jason


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bump for awesome fish and awesome guy to deal with!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a 49 gal bowfront with lots of rock, plants, and some driftwood, now containing 2 german rams, 1 BNP, and 3 or 4 kribs. Would these be suitable tank mates for your fish?


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> I have a 49 gal bowfront with lots of rock, plants, and some driftwood, now containing 2 german rams, 1 BNP, and 3 or 4 kribs. Would these be suitable tank mates for your fish?


Hello ,

The meeki are good with other fish of similar size like the kribs, but the rams might get stressed out because they are a smaller fish and not as hardy as the meeki or kribs. But at same time you do only have 6 fish in a 49 gallon tank. Wichita might be ok as they all will have there own territory.

Hope this answers your question

Teal' aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks jtang for picking up these guys. Enjoy!

There are still a few left for sale so come and get them while you will still have the chance.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You have a PM.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I only have about 12 of these guys left. Hurry before someone else gets these amazingly cool fish. 

4 on hold

8 left...


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Friday is the last day for pickup. They rest will be going to my aunt on Saturday.I will be available Wednesday, Thursday, Friday after 6 pm for pickup. Pm me if interested and we could set something up. Don't miss this chance to get great, rare fish for an amazingly great deal.


Hope to hear from you

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

8 left 

4 on hold...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the beautiful fish! They are doing great in their new home - 90 gal community.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

grab these... great fish. no problems with kribs or BNP in my 33gal. dunno about GBR


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

4 on hold

And

4 not spoken for. Who's going to be the lucky last person.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Last day to get this awesome fish!!!!!!


----------

